# Looking for your front wheel?



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Yesterday while travelling north on I-25, I stopped and picked up a front wheel close to the Colorado/Wyoming border. It's off a road bike. Describe it and I'll send it to you.


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

It has spokes and a tire on it.


----------



## The Armagh (Apr 23, 2006)

ACaparzo said:


> It has spokes and a tire on it.


 !!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Rather than a reply that might have re-united a cyclist with his bike's front wheel, I get posts from a couple of RoadBikeReview's high % of nincompoops (It's unfortunate the correct designation can't be used - here's a hint, it starts with ass and ends with hole).


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow, you really need to take a few deep breaths.

I commend you for your integrity in trying to return the wheel to its rightful owner but your response is an unjustified attack. If someone was missing a wheel and they also visit this forum then you should get a response. Did you honestly expect to not have anyone besides the victim of a lost wheel respond to you? It's not like I said "Oh give it to me". I made a joke and got a laugh out of it...perhaps you should too.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

The odds that any specific mountain biker will read RBR and be reaquainted with his/her wheel are close to zero.

I got a nice laugh from ACaparzo's post, so some good came from it.


----------



## The Armagh (Apr 23, 2006)

No harm meant here either! I just haven't seen a post like this before...perhaps an espresso and time to reflect will help you chill out - quite the riddle you are, returning a wheel or an attempt to, then throwing out an a**hole reference!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Having a bad day there Refund?
It's called humor.


----------

